# Looking for a good touring company



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

I feel sure that all the expats on this forum did the same sort of research I'm doing, before deciding to move to Mexico from their home countries.

Here's my goal: I want to find a touring company that will take me and probably one of my friends on a one week tour of one area, and then a one week tour of another area of Mexico. I haven't settled on where I want to go yet, and have some resources I'm pursuing to make that decision. But as I've written elsewhere, it'll be 2 years from now at least, after the pandemic is over (we hope!) when I/we go.

Does anyone know of a touring company that will take me/us to the standard glamorous beautiful places AND take me/us to off the beaten track where I/we can experience the "real Mexico" in the area we are at?

Hope to hear from some people who have experienced this sort of tour group.

Marian42


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I think there is quite a bit of difference between being a tourist in Mexico and living in Mexico. When people come to visit me in Guadalajara, I take them to Tequila (a town, home of the beverage), to Guachimontones, to Lake Chapala, to the Cathedral, to museums, to San Juan de Dios (the largest market in the Americas). I almost never go to those places except when showing visitors around. Visitors go to Cancun, to Puerto Vallarta, maybe Guanajuato or San Miguel de Allende, or Mexico City. What they see has little to do with what it is like to live in Mexico. All those places are great places to visit and there are many more, but they will not give you a sense of what life here is like. For someone who has never been to Mexico, visiting some of the tourist spots is probably a good place to start, but it is very different than living here. Maybe the beach towns are an exception. I have met people who live in beach towns and go to a restaurant on the beach for a beer every day to watch the sunset.

But generally, I think you will be hard pressed to find a tour that will take you to the "real Mexico".


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Cancun is pretty real if you go to the city rather than the beach... The whole coast is the same, the tourists, foreigners and well off Mexicans occuy the places on the water or close to it and the rest of the people who work as service people or have other jobs live in the inland areas,, not far but not the best places.. It is al the real Mexico, just a differnt type of Mexico than more inland...or in the highlands.. The higher you go and the cooler it gets, 5000 feet may be a little low for you, 2000 meter maybe more to your liking.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Marian42 said:


> I feel sure that all the expats on this forum did the same sort of research I'm doing, before deciding to move to Mexico from their home countries.


Nope, not at all. I had travelled around Mexico quite a bit over the years, mostly short trips. I would never have interest in a "touring company"- I travelled around on my own or with partners or friends. 
When my kids struck out on their own, I started coming to Mexico for longer periods of time, i.e. 6 months, and after a few years of that, decided to move here. Doing a lot of research before going anywhere, or thinking about resettling is always a good idea, but a lot of things you only learn though "boots on the ground" . Touring around different areas just to get a feel for the place and the climate isn't a bad idea, but you aren't going to get any real sense of what it would be like to live somewhere by taking tours. The way you figure that out is to rent a place for a few months in an area you like and actually live there for awhile, making friends, etc.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Pick what is important to you and eliminate all the areas that do not fit what you want..that is a good start..you can always visit tose places after you have settled. We settled in the Chapala area to start with as the climate was a fit and we did not speak Spanish after 3 years I spoke Spanish and got a place in Chiapas because it was more interesting to me.. !7 years later I still do not know where I will setttle for good, meanwhike we enjoy both places..


----------

